# Help! EXTREME pain



## maximus88 (Mar 27, 2020)

I have a lot of experience and many successful brews and cycles

The powder in this batch (enanthate) was used successfully in a prior batch. The 2nd half of the powder for the current batch had turned liquid and yellow at roughly room temperature.

I brewed safely as normal

Results in EXTREME pain and swelling. Guys I mean as soon as the injection starts it feels as if being stabbed by a knife

There is even bruising and the swelling is extreme and painful

PROBLEM is, I diluted it 25% with coconut oil and refiltered it.. And it's as bad or worse!

I have no idea wtf happened. Maybe the BB I was sold was mislabeled BA. But it's suspended very well in solution with no crystals.

The BB was also in a plastic container that sat unused for a year or more. Possible leeching of plastic/chemicals?

The brutal pain and swelling isn't like anything I've experienced. It's also causing a lot of scar tissue.

I can't keep using this. And due to the virus and current funds I can't replace it

I've tried both IM and SQ injections. Same problem.

Even at the now ~150mg/ml and tiny doses (.4 ml) it's excruciating

Is there a way to convert this to transdermal? Can I apply it to my skin effectively?

Otherwise I'm afraid I have to throw it all out and come off (crash) completely after over a decade of blast/cruise/trt

I need ideas please


----------



## maximus88 (Mar 27, 2020)

Also it had started out at 2% BA and 12% BB but would be lower now with no change


----------



## maximus88 (Mar 27, 2020)

I think I have 2 choices

Dilute it down with more oil, which would unfortunately be like 75 mg/ml

Or

Something is seriously wrong and I need to toss it all.

Anybody here have a lot of experience?


----------



## bbuck (Mar 28, 2020)

I would guess the ba was measured incorrectly when it was made.


----------



## squatster (Mar 28, 2020)

I would have tossed it my self


----------



## dustined83 (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd chunk it. Nothing is worth an infection or abscess


----------



## maximus88 (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm really tempted to filter a bottle of oil and draw it up 50/50 each injection

Coming off after 15 years of blast/cruise will be terrible

I've been using it with the pain for over a month. The swelling is going down each time after a couple days. No infections, but with covid19 wrecking the world I cannot do anything to put me in a hospital 

I have no replacements and won't anytime soon. 

If it's just too much BA I can dilute it and just use small TRT doses...

My concern is if I maybe had plastic leech into the BA/BB during storage. That would be bad news

In this circumstance, should I really toss it and come off after all this time?


----------



## pitshack (Mar 31, 2020)

I would try to scrape up $150 and get some gear from one of the vendors on the board to hold you over at least.


----------



## Randyh4 (Apr 18, 2020)

If you dilute 50/50 you still wont know how much % is for dosing.


----------

